# KOLKATA | Air | 134m | 40 fl | T/O



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Air @ Uniworld City is a slim, tall building which will elevate Kolkata’s skyline in more ways than one.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Air* is the tallest tower @ Uniworld City Housing complex, which is a 100 acre residential development comprising of 72 towers, in the eastern satellite township of New Town in Kolkata.

Official website:
Air @ Uniworld City

Render


















To know more about Uniworld City follow these links in SSC
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614751
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83660160&postcount=35


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Location*: AA III, New Town, Rajarhat
*Category*: Residential
*No of Floors*: G+39
*Developer*: Bengal Unitech Universal
*Principal Architects*: RMJM, Hong Kong 
*Launched*: 2009
*Status*: Currently Under Construction. Has reached 30+ floors as of Nov 2012.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Update pics - Nov 2012
Currently at 31 floors.



















_photos by - soumalya747 (SSC forumer)_


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

Latest on site photos (15.12.2012)
_Photos copyright - Suncity (SSC India Mod)_


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you very much

Looks like future chowringee of Kolkata.


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

*Update*

_photo copyright - arijeetb_


----------



## samrat_m (Mar 7, 2011)

X-posting from Kolkata threads



soumalya747 said:


> AIR
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Air, a part of the 72-tower Uniworld City project; photo from May 2013:



Suncity said:


> May 2013 - rises by one more floor
> 
> photo copyright Unitech Group
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

35th floor U/C

September update, courtesy soumalya747



soumalya747 said:


> AIR..........
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## sg68 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, is there any update on the progress of construction of this project


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Update -

This is now *T/O*


Rajarhat by Bidyut's flicker, on Flickr

Copyright Rana Kar


----------



## sg68 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi India101, nice pics. 
Did you observe any increased activity in the site for construction or going slow as usual. Is it the top floor already or more floors to build?


----------

